# do ferries from Wales to cornwall still go?



## ddraig (Aug 22, 2004)

going to newquay for bank holiday from south wales and remember as a child getting a ferry from swansea or somwhere to ilfracombe (sp?) and wondered if it's still goes? or similair.
just trying to avoid drving to bristol and all the way down, and save petrol aswell.
have googled it to no joy. ta


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2004)

You can get steam packet trips from Penarth to places like Clevedon, Minehead and Flatholm. I'll see if I can dig out the details.

Pics here:http://www.urban75.org/photos/wales/w121.html


----------



## tobyjug (Aug 22, 2004)

As far as I am aware there have never been any ferries from Wales to Cornwall. Wales to Devon I have no idea.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 22, 2004)

on the 'day out' thread i notice geri went on a trip from the bristol channel to ilfracombe, if that's any help - maybe if there's not a direct route anymore you could do a two-parter?


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 22, 2004)

Yes it does, we went on it yesterday!

It's not a ferry, it's a proper ship - it goes from Bristol/Clevedon/Penarth to Ilfracombe, but no further than that as far as I'm aware.

It takes five hours to get from Bristol to Ilfracombe (which is north Devon, not Cornwall).

http://www.waverleyexcursions.co.uk/


----------



## ddraig (Aug 22, 2004)

thanks all, looks very nice from photos and something interesting to do soon, doesn't look like u can take cars on it tho, which is fair enough. cheers for info


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 22, 2004)

Quickest way to get to Newquay is by plane - I think it's £75 return from Bristol airport, otherwise it's about £30 on the train (although you can sometimes get Virgin Value fares for £7.50 each way but they are extremely limited).


----------



## hipipol (Aug 22, 2004)

Suzee Blue Cheese posting as Hipipol:  

There used to be a paddle steamer called The Waverley that used to run from Porthcawl, which is located between Cardiff and Swansea, to Ilfracombe.  I think it stopped running sometime in the 80's when it metamorphosed into a floating pub on the Thames.  Pretty much what it had served as on the trip to Devon - I did a very messy trip to Ilfracombe & back in the late 70's. 

No idea what's running these days.  Our esteemed Editor may gets out and about back home a bit more than I do.


----------



## hipipol (Aug 22, 2004)

SBC again:  

Oops just noticed Geri's post - so that's where the Waverley went to..


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 23, 2004)

We actually went on the Balmoral, which is slightly smaller, but the Waverley is still running.


----------



## Isambard (Aug 23, 2004)

Love The Waverley, it's a really great day out if you're in the West / South Wales.   



<This thread is making me homesick and I won't be going to Britain until errrrrrrrm *FRIDAY!* >


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 23, 2004)

Is this the same paddle-steamer "Waverley" that used to sail on Loch Lomond?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 23, 2004)

You can definatly get from Swansea to Ilfracombe in the summer months (weather permitting).

Despite being a North Devonian living in South Wales, I've never been on it myself, but my girlfriend has.

I think its geared towards day trips though, so you'd have to give the bloke a ring if you wanted to arrange to go and come back on a different day!

And getting to newquay might be a bit of a nightmare, as public transport in North Devon is particularly shabby. It would involve a bus to Barnstaple, Train to Newquay (via Exeter) which would take fucking ages.

It's advertised in the North Devon Journal every week (not a lot of use to you I know), but I reckon Ilfracombe Tourist Info could help with the details.

Ilfracombe 
Tourist Information Centre 
The Landmark
The Seafront
Ilfracombe 
Devon 
EX34 9BX 
01271 863001
01271 862586 
Ilfracombe Tic@aol.com


----------

